# Magia General > Lo Mejor y lo peor >  La buena magia de Darwin Ortiz

## florencio

LIBRO
---------------------------------------------------------
Nombre: La buena magia

Autor: Darwin Ortiz

Precio: alrededor de 30€ (creo recordar)

Paginas/Duración: unas 300 (no tengo el libro delante mío)

Puntaje de 1 a 10: 11 ó más

Contenido: como presentar efectos, el público, la vestimenta, etc...

Comentarios:

   Mi rama favorita dentro de la magia es la cartomagia. Tengo algunos libros muy buenos sobre el tema (cartomagia fundamental, los light, el GEC completo y alguno más no relacionado con las cartas como los trece escalones del mentalismo). Pues nada, en cuestión de técnicas y juegos voy servido para tres vidas de 100 años cada una. Hace no mucho adquirí los cinco puntos mágicos de Tamariz y me encantó, lo ví muy útil para saber estar delante del público, aunque me pareció muy escueto, de hecho son notas que ha ido tomando a lo largo del tiempo (al menos eso escribe al principio del libro). 

Hace cosa de dos meses compré mi último libro de magia, concretamente, de presentación de la magia: "La buena magia de Darwin Ortiz". Lo único que puedo decir de él es que me pareció sencillamente MARAVILLOSO. Abarca todo lo abarcable en cuanto a como comportarse en una sesión con público: la búsqueda de un estilo propio, la vestimenta, la charla, el orden de los juegos según su fuerza, el cómo venderse para causar mayor impacto, la actitud que se debe tener frente a los distintos tipos de público, la actitud (otra vez) frente a los posibles errores que puedas cometer, etc, etc, etc. Y para más Inri, al final del libro trae un pequeño resumen de lo explicado en el libro. 

   En definitiva, una obra altísimamente recomendable si quieres que, mediante la presentación, tus juegos causen un mayor impacto en tu público, ya sea familia, amigos o público en general.

Juro que no soy representante de Darwin Ortiz :roll: 

Un saludo a todos.

----------


## Ricardo Solo

Sólo un apunte, el precio ronda los 50€, no 30.

Por lo demás un libro muy muy recomendable.

----------


## Raicon

Yo es un libro que me he leido este verano de hecho me lo acabe el Lunes y si, es una pasada,... Muy recomendable.

Saludos.

----------


## Iván Manso

Antes de leer este libro, leer otros sobre teoría, como Ascanio, Tamariz, Wonder... El libro que citáis no es tan "correcto" en algunas de sus afirmaciones, sí, eso es según opiniones, pero para poder comparar es mejor que antes leáis los otros.   :Wink:  

Un saludo

Iván Manso

----------


## jero_quiroga

ese libro me parecio de lo mas maravilloso que hay... es una biblia jejeje
un abrazo

----------


## shark

es un buen libro, pero no es una biblia, muchisimas de las cosas que en el se dicen son cuando menos muy discutibles.  Un libro que se debe leer, sin duda....pero criticamente.

----------


## soyo4

Yo me lo acabe de leer hace poco, y si, es un buen libro, me ha gustado muchisimo, aunque hay cosas que no estoy para nada de acuerdo. Es un libro sobre la opinion personal de un mago, y a de tomarse como tal.

Un saludo

----------


## Marco Antonio

Es la opinión personal de uno de los mejores magos contemporáneos. No hay que olvidarse de eso.

----------


## Ricardo Solo

Y es muy ameno de leer además. Hay que leerlo como lo que es un libro basado en una larga experiencia, pero no en reglas científicas.

----------


## shark

> Es la opinión personal de uno de los mejores magos contemporáneos. No hay que olvidarse de eso.


aunque no por ello, no pueda estar equivocado en muchas de sus opiniones.

----------


## Marco Antonio

of course.... 
pero no seré yo quien se lo diga   :Oops:  

abrazos

----------


## florencio

Bueno, yo no sé si Darwin Ortiz está totalmente, parcialmente, o para nada equivocado en las afirmaciones que hace sobre lo que habla, pero la verdad es que a la mayoría de las cosas que dice les he visto lógica y la forma como está escrito el libro me parece muy clara, instructiva y amena. En resumen, que lo sigo recomendando. 

Algunos habeis dicho que hay cosas en las que creeis que está equivocado. Podríais citar algo del libro que os parezca que no es correcto, o que no debe hacerse así, ¡¡ojo!! no lo digo por incordiar a nadie, sino para comparar ideas y así poder enriquecernos todos.

Un saludo.

----------


## sergiocl

.j

----------

